# G8689 problem



## CherokeeJ (May 31, 2014)

Gents,

Having a little problem I hope you can help with.

Finally stripped out the little plastic gear in the mini mill, and not wanting to mess around, bought the LMS belt drive kit. Installed with zero problems. Nice little conversion.

I was able to make a couple of cuts with it. Now, when I turn it on, it spins for a second, and stops. I immediately checked the spindle for a bind, but it's free as a bird. When I release tension on the belt, the motor spins up, no problem.

Any ideas?

Between this and doing battle with the guy in the big brown truck, my frustration level is nearing saturation. I'd appreciate any help.

James


----------



## CherokeeJ (Jul 28, 2014)

Viewed 377 times over the course of two months, and no one has any suggestions.

Thanks.

Bookmark deleted.

Bye.


----------

